# Is it time to start depositing somewhere else?



## glypnirsgirl (May 16, 2011)

I own two weeks at Dik. A 1 BR and a 2 BR. I have been really happy with the trades that I made the first 3 years of ownership (DVC X 3, Bonnet Creek X1, Woodstone at Massanutten, Gaslamp Suites) --- some of these are probably from my Rayburn Country Club ownership. 

It just does not seem that RCI is giving SA timeshares their full value. Next year, I will want to go to Europe or the South Pacific. 

With those destinations in mind, would I be better off depositing with DAE?

elaine


----------



## Laurie (May 17, 2011)

Why not do points for deposit on your Dikhololo weeks? - if you own at a points resort and have a points account. To me that sounds like the best use of Dikhololo weeks anymore. 

DAE could work for Europe or Australia/NZ, but you wouldn't be able to plan very far out - at least that's my experience. I've tried to get good European exchanges a few times with DAE, but their inventory is really limited compared to RCI and I tend to plan major trips at least 18 months out. If you're including Aust/NZ in South Pacific, that might be a good match at DAE.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, Laurie.

DAE may work well for us for 2013 when we intend to go to South Pacific and maybe Australia. 

Do you know what the point value is for Dik for Points for Deposit? I have both points and weeks accounts. 

I may just have to suck it up and realize it is going to take both units to make one DVC trade - whether it is weeks or PFD.

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 17, 2011)

I thought the whole point of the Rayburn/ Dik purchase was in using it for PFD in RCI?  Scott is still selling that on eBay, and the price per point seems very low.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 26, 2011)

I think that you may be right, Cindy. I should call Scott and get his help. One of the nice things about buying from him is his continued guidance in making trades. He even called me a couple of weeks ago and left a message about getting together with me to help. I was in a series of trials, appeals, etc. at the time so we weren't able to get together.

When using his suggestions, I have always done well. 

Thank you for reminding me. I think that this will be a big help!

elaine


----------

